# White Rabbit Belgian Pale Ale



## mrobinson0 (16/3/15)

Hi all this is my first post so sorry if this topic is around somewhere. 
Just about to put my third beer on I've previously done an elderflower pale and a stone and wood pale ale clone that u dry hopped. 
I really like the white rabbit Belgium pale and am trying to recreate it. I've got a copper tun classic wheat beer kit and was going to add some coriander seeds, dried orange and some honey but not sure when or how much.
Hoping for some help
Cheers


----------



## warra48 (16/3/15)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it and that it helps you on your brewing journey.


The ingredients you have are designed to make a Belgian style Wit Beer, which is a wheat beer enhanced with the spices etc you have on hand.

To my knowledge, White Rabbit do not make a wheat or wit beer, but do brew a Belgian Pale Ale style beer, which is a totally different style.

Your ingredients unfortunately won't give you the result you are after. 

I've had the pleasure of drinking White Rabbit Dark Ale, but not the Belgian Pale Ale, so will leave it to others to give you more detailed guidance, which I'm sure they will do.



PS: I've fixed up the title of your thread to make a search easier in the future.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/3/15)

So for clarification are you trying to make WR White Ale or WR Belgian Pale ale?


----------



## RdeVjun (17/3/15)

I haven't noticed it in bottle shops until just recently, but a few weeks ago I rather enjoyed a bottle of White Rabbit Pale Ale. It is supposedly a 'Belgian- style Pale Ale', not to be confused with their 'White Ale'* (although its obvious that that's happening ), IMO seems to be a fairly decent offering as far as Belgian Pale Ale goes. A recipe though I really can't help with I'm afraid...

(* warra, White Rabbit do indeed have a Wit! Link above has details.)


----------



## mrobinson0 (17/3/15)

Thanks everyone I think I'm getting my styles mixed up. I was trying to make the Belgium pale ale and the wit beer kit was the closest I could find. 
I think I'm just going to give it a go and maybe try a pale kit with the same spices and maybe a wheat yeast next time. 
With the honey and spices would it be best to add to the wort before yeast or after fermentation has stopped as you would for dry hopping
Thanks again


----------



## maaark (17/3/15)

Hey mate, I've only had this beer once last year and I didn't really blow me away but I'll try and help you with a recipe.

The original:
29 IBU
20 EBC
4.9% ABV

From the top of my head I would do something along the lines of this:

1.7kg Mangrove Jack’s Belgian Ale tin
1.5kg Amber liquid malt extract
Wyeast Belgian Ardennes 3522
21 litre brew

The amber malt is there is there to beef up the ‘malt backbone’ and help achieve the darker copper colour of the original. The yeast is suitable for a Belgian pale ale and will give you fruity esters and spicy notes. It will also give you a clearer beer than a wheat yeast will.

They also mention the use ‘new world hops’ (US, Aus, NZ). Do you have any hops in the freezer you can use?

Cheers + beers,
Mark


----------



## mrobinson0 (17/3/15)

Thanks for that recipe I'll defs give it a go. Might have to use a different brew shop though couldnt see any wyeast but I may just have to ask!
I've got some fresh frozen and dried fruggles and some hellautau that I got from a lady who grows in my local area that I could use. 
Sorry to ask again but when is the best time to add the aromatics and is using honey a waste of time and money?


----------



## maaark (17/3/15)

Where do you live mate? Who is your local brew shop?

You could use the fuggles but I don't think it will give you the desired effect. If you had about 40g of hops I would boil half for 10 minutes and dry hop the rest after the beer has been in the fermenter for about 5 - 7 days.

Keep the honey for another brew mate, I made a honey wheat beer earlier this year which goes down a treat.


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/3/15)

Belgian Pales typically use Noble hops with most of them going in the bittering addition and maybe a smaller amount at 5 or 0min. I imagine fuggles or Hallerau at 60 min for a bitterness of around 25IBU and say 5-10g in the last 5 min would be good.

Belgians are all about the yeast and malts but so it is very important to get a Belgian yeast. Im not sure if there is a dry yeast that will do the trick so a wyeast or White labs Belgian strain will be needed.

There is no honey in a Belgian usually so save it for another brew. Most Belgians have a distinct Biscuit malt flavour so getting 100g of Victory malt and steeping will give you this. It is unmalted so should really be mashed however you will still get the flavour out of this which is its main reason for being in there.

I would go:

Steep for an hour at about 65C:
150g Caramunich III
100g Victory

Boil:

40g Hallertau at 60 min

10g Hallertau at 5min

Then add 1.5kg Pilsner liquid malt
1.5kg Light DME

Mix up to 22l

Ferment with a Belgian strain yeast such as Whitelabs 570 or 550.

For an extract that will go pretty good I reckon.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (17/3/15)

T58 yeast? Should be able to pick that up at most LHBS.


----------



## chrisluki (17/3/15)

Hey guys...i reckon this should help a little bit...

American style ‘Belgian’ Pale beer 
ABV: 4.9% 
Malt Bill: Pale, Vienna, Aromatic, Munich & Wheat 
Hops: NZ Cascade, Topaz 
IBUs: 29 - 34 
Colour: 14 - 19 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## mrobinson0 (17/3/15)

I live mornington way so my local is the one stop bar shop. I haven't had a decent look in the yeast fridge only grabbed a cider yeast from there so may just have to look properly next time!
Thanks for all the recipes will definitely try once the fermenter is free. Think I will brew the kit I have (coppertun Belgium wheat) and then try droppy brews recipe. A little bit more advanced than what I've tried before

Thanks for all the help.


----------

